# Fantastic Help for IBS-D- called Diarsoothe



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

A wonderful help for diarrhea, whether induced by e-coli, ibd, colitis, or ibs-d, is something called Diarsoothe. It's at amazon. Completely stops diarrhea, colon spasms, cramps. Works quickly. It's very tart, so you can sweeten. It's a remedy that was also used for cholera victims, also used for dysentery in varied countries. Resolves e-coli in 1-2 days. What a blessing!!


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

What are the ingredients? Can you buy it, or any equivalent, in the UK?


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a base of berry concentrate. You would have to google it to see if its in the UK- I know it's in the US at amazon, and health food stores.


----------



## marko001 (Feb 12, 2014)

If your symptoms can be treated with berry concentrate, it's unlikely that you have IBS.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, not as you think. It's highly concentrated, and the Diarsoothe worked for cholera victims, e-coli, and yes, even ibs-d, for a lot of people. Yes, I can see it sounds way too simple, but Cherry concentrate works for gout, elderberry concentrate works for bronchial and respiratory issues. Who'd guess....


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

There used to be a product in Canada and th UK called Dr Fowler's Wild Strawberry Extract that was made from berries. It was one of the best diarrhea treatments ever. It is long gone now, the recipe was replaced. Very unfortunate.

Strangely enough, up until two weeks ago I had not heard of Diarsoothe, but have now come across it multiple times in recent searches on IBS.

Fowlers was a strong astringent and that is what made it so effective. If Diarsoothe is similar, it is a winner - and I want it. Especially if it is 100% natural like Fowler's was.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Colt said:


> There used to be a product in Canada and th UK called Dr Fowler's Wild Strawberry Extract that was made from berries. It was one of the best diarrhea treatments ever. It is long gone now, the recipe was replaced. Very unfortunate.
> 
> Strangely enough, up until two weeks ago I had not heard of Diarsoothe, but have now come across it multiple times in recent searches on IBS.
> 
> Fowlers was a strong astringent and that is what made it so effective. If Diarsoothe is similar, it is a winner - and I want it. Especially if it is 100% natural like Fowler's was.


The reason Fowler's worked for some people was because it contained a substance called attapulgite.

A quick google search turns up their main website which lists a phone # you can call to purchase some.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the attapulgite is/was the more recent formulation.

I had some a long time ago and it isn't the berries, it is the wild strawberry plant. I'm not sure, but I think the main effective ingredient was the horrendous taste as I think my body would heal anything in 4 hours not to take another dose.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

Judging by the diarsoothe customer reviews on Amazon, it looks pretty effective. I remember taking a chance on a product for headaches from Amazon, as the ratings were high. It was a "natural" product, and it worked great. So tough when doctors prescribe what does NOT work, so much time and money spent... Glad to have some natural remedies.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

PD85 said:


> The reason Fowler's worked for some people was because it contained a substance called attapulgite.
> 
> A quick google search turns up their main website which lists a phone # you can call to purchase some.


That is not correct....the original formulation was 100% Wild Strawberry Extract. When the brand was bought, they changed the formulation to attapulgite. Google it as Dr. Fowler's Wild Strawberry Extract and you will see hundreds of hits of the old glass bottle with the watery brown syrup in it. Trust me on this one. My parents and grand parents used it for years, and so did I until about ten years ago when they changed it. The glass bottle is now plastic, and the liquid now resembles Pepto and it no longer contains the strawberry extract. I wish it was still available. There is another strawberry extract that I found online. I will be ordering it and will share my experience with the good folks here.


----------



## By_the_way (Sep 5, 2009)

Are you in any way involved in the sale of this product?

Im just skeptical as most of your posts mention this product. (apologies in advance if you are a genuine sufferer)


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> I think the attapulgite is/was the more recent formulation.
> 
> I had some a long time ago and it isn't the berries, it is the wild strawberry plant. I'm not sure, but I think the main effective ingredient was the horrendous taste as I think my body would heal anything in 4 hours not to take another dose.


Kathleen you are correct. The taste was beyond horrible, it was the Buckley's of the diarrhea world. You could immediately feel the astringent effect on your tongue though. Here is the info from an old advertisement:

In the 1900s, Dr. Fowler's Extract of Wild Strawberry was a very popular medicine: "Dr. Fowler's Exract of Wild Strawberry instantly relieves pain, is astringent and soothing to the irritated bowels, has a stimulating action on the weakened system and is a powerful disinfectant of the whole intestinal tract. For half a century Dr. Fowler's Extract of Wild Strawberry has been recognized as the safest and best remedy for diarrhea, dysentery, cramps, colic, summer complaint, cholera morbus, cholera infantum and all fluxes of the bowels of infants or adults." It could be bought in general stores. It cost about 25 cents.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My Mom bought a bottle of that stuff back from Canada. Brother and I wondered how something that tasted as good as a strawberry could taste so terrible when extracted.

The bottle said it was the strawberry plant, not the berries and then things made a lot more sense.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> My Mom bought a bottle of that stuff back from Canada. Brother and I wondered how something that tasted as good as a strawberry could taste so terrible when extracted.
> 
> The bottle said it was the strawberry plant, not the berries and then things made a lot more sense.


Do you recall if you found it effective? I know we sure did. I have also come across some research that shows how these extracts cleanse bad bacteria from your system as well. Of course I cannot find the link but it was a legitimate study.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it wasn't for IBS, it was probably a stomach bug (or something in a meal that didn't agree with me) and sometimes it is hard to know if you'd be better in the same amount of time (as I have been other times).

I still wonder if I got myself well just to avoid the second dose.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen, do you have any knowledge of this Diarsoothe?


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, Colt- I am an ibs-conqueror. No offense taken to your question. I comment about a lot of things- things that work. I'm an advocate of colloidal silver, magnesium, diarsoothe, and aloe-vera.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

happymommmy said:


> Yes, Colt- I am an ibs-conqueror. No offense taken to your question. I comment about a lot of things- things that work. I'm an advocate of colloidal silver, magnesium, diarsoothe, and aloe-vera.


Happymommy...I am glad you are better. I did not ask you a question though, I think you may have me confused with BY_THE_WAY.

Anyhow, can you please tell me more about your regiment? Especially the Magnesium part, because I always thought Magnesium caused D.

Thanks in advance and congrats on your success!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Can this be used to prevent diarrhea? I bought some, but right now I have problems with excess gas and going too often , but not really diarrhea. Has anyone tried this as a preventative?


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

@happymommy - Are you supposed to take it to prevent D when it is happening or take it kind of like a vitamin supplement daily?

I will be buying and trying this out and post my results on here.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, it has definitely helped to prevent and stop the "diar" for me. It calms down gas, and cramps too. I didn't see the continued conversation about the diarsoothe till today.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

What dose are people using for preventative measure? The instructions aren't real clear.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

bushja1 said:


> Can this be used to prevent diarrhea? I bought some, but right now I have problems with excess gas and going too often , but not really diarrhea. Has anyone tried this as a preventative?


Yes -the Diarsoothe is a great preventer of diarrhea, as well as a resolve.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

bushja1 said:


> What dose are people using for preventative measure? The instructions aren't real clear.


When I'm wanting to prevent, I take a few tablespoons. When I've fought with diarr*, I take about 1/4 to 1/2 a cup.


----------



## scubaman888 (Mar 26, 2014)

Diarsoothe, not as "unknown' as I thought. is great for stress related ibs-d. tastes ok. wish it was at local stores, too.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I find it odd that nowhere can I find a complete list of ingredients. I know that it contains blackberries. What does that mean? The fruit? The leaves? The roots? What else?

Those who promote this product tell us to look at the reviews on amazon. There are three reviews when I looked. Two of the three reviews were highly suspect.

One reviewer, "A. Smith," wrote his review on Feb. 12, 2014. On that day he also posted *25 other amazon reviews.* It is possible that someone legitimately wrote 26 reviews on one day. It is also possible that any substance can have powerful placebo effects.

Another review, "Delta Guy," has only ever written two reviews for amazon. And they were both written on Feb. 10, 2014. For neither of the items was he verified as someone who made a purchase on amazon. Of course, he could have purchased it elsewhere but this product is not widely available.

I hope that I am wrong and this this product is an effective, low-cost, natural cure for diarrhea, IBS-D, colitis, crohns, E. coli, cholera, listeriosis, salmonellosis, celiac disease, dysentery, gastroenteritis, and shigellosis. But given how narrowly this product is distributed and how short a time it has been marketed, I would guess that very few people have actually taken it. I wonder what justifies the assertion that this product can be effective in all these different diseases.


----------



## movetony88 (Mar 26, 2014)

That sounds like a plan. Amzon has top reviews on that. Looking into shakley for a remedy for constipation too. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## gettingbetternow (Mar 23, 2014)

Judging by the way the diar soothe worked for me, I'd bet it prevent pretty well.


----------



## scubaman888 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does this stuff help with gas? I get affected by eating egg salad, one of my favorites.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

I'm with Moises, if this product was all its cracked up to be there would be a significant number of posts on this forum. Only time and more people who try this product and report back will tell.


----------



## atilla (Apr 6, 2014)

Of course Amazon has great reviews on it, all 3 of them. Amazon is the only place that sells it and the 3 reviews are probably from the 3 people that make it. Seriously, It looks like it's made in someone's bathtub and bottled in the garage. If you used it and it worked, great... I think I'll pass on this one


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Anything is worth trying....but I can totally understand why people are tired of spending good money on BS. IBS is the 'wild west' of the drug world. Everybody seems to be selling snake oil.

I just spoke with a biologist who said that there is no way 99% of probiotics would ever make it though your gut far enough to help. Who knows?

I am trying to find something that works for the two days a week I take off from Imodium....so far nothing helps my leakage like Imodium.


----------



## lebreck31 (Mar 19, 2014)

If you have to take a whole cup when you have the diarrhea it is a waste of money! I would go through a bottle every day and it is not exactly cheap. I ordered some just to try it because i will try anything once but i took a couple tablespoons the last few days and see no difference. I wouldn't waste your money. If somehow a miracle happens and it cures me(very doubtful) i will eat crow and come back and post it but don't hold your breath.


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

I tried it after reading some of the posts on here. The bottle is 16 oz. and cost $20 plus shipping. In my opinion it is a waste of money! It did absolutely nothing for me! Stick to immodium until they find something that works better and don't waste your money! If this actually worked they would have it at stores all over the world. The only place you can buy it is Amazon. If you are actually serious "happymommy" and not just a salesman trying to promote something on this site i apologize but after trying it for myself i will not recommend it to anyone! Placebo's don't work for most people.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've never tried more than a couple tbsps, but it doesn't seem to help me either.


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

quarky said:


> What are the ingredients? Can you buy it, or any equivalent, in the UK?


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Water is the first ingrediant listed so its over half water! The other is blackberry juice concentrate so don't buy it you are better off buying some blackberries at the store if you really want to try it but it's a waste of money. Made my D worse to be honest.


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I tried it for a couple of weeks and it did nothing for me. It actually made me feel even worse because I would usually take it in the morning and feel sick after drinking it. Also, when I received my package, there was a slip inside saying please post a review and if you gave a 5 star rating then they would send you another bottle for free. In addition, the slip mentioned that if for any reason you were not inclined to give a 5 star rating, to please talk to them first to try to find a solution to the problem/give advice, etc. I was a little put off after reading that slip. It seems like they really don't want bad reviews. I think overall it was just a waste of money for me.

I tried using it when I had an especially bad episode and had to resort to Imodium because it was not helping.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

kat_hy said:


> I tried it for a couple of weeks and it did nothing for me. It actually made me feel even worse because I would usually take it in the morning and feel sick after drinking it. Also, when I received my package, there was a slip inside saying please post a review and if you gave a 5 star rating then they would send you another bottle for free. In addition, the slip mentioned that if for any reason you were not inclined to give a 5 star rating, to please talk to them first to try to find a solution to the problem/give advice, etc. I was a little put off after reading that slip. It seems like they really don't want bad reviews. I think overall it was just a waste of money for me.
> 
> I tried using it when I had an especially bad episode and had to resort to Imodium because it was not helping.


So they are manipulating their ratings by bribing people to be dishonest. Nice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They way they did it does seem a bit odd. However it isn't uncommon for businesses to incentivize people who like the product to give reviews or feedback. Even if it is just you get entered for a monthly drawing if you fill out the feedback form.

People who are very upset usually don't need any incentive other than the chance to vent and rant to tell you or anyone else about how terrible you are. People who love your service usually don't go out of their way to fill out the surveys or rate you.

That being said, most of the incentives are if you fill out the form at all. They don't say only if you give us a great review, and the please call us if you aren't satisfied could be done in a much better way that doesn't set off people's spidey senses.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> They way they did it does seem a bit odd. However it isn't uncommon for businesses to incentivize people who like the product to give reviews or feedback. Even if it is just you get entered for a monthly drawing if you fill out the feedback form.
> 
> People who are very upset usually don't need any incentive other than the chance to vent and rant to tell you or anyone else about how terrible you are. People who love your service usually don't go out of their way to fill out the surveys or rate you.
> 
> That being said, most of the incentives are if you fill out the form at all. They don't say only if you give us a great review, and the please call us if you aren't satisfied could be done in a much better way that doesn't set off people's spidey senses.


This product has been sketchy since it first showed up on this forum. Bottom line is that if it is good, the forum members would have made them rich by now. I asked them to offer samples to forum members. If the product is so great, that small incentive would pay back in millions of dollars in a short period of time. I have spent enough money on quack remedies to buy a new car already and remain vigilant when something is suspect. Only the lowest of the low take advantage of desperately ill people.

Once again, I lay out the challenge to the marketers here: Send me a sample and if it works, I will pump your product to epic levels and help them make a fortune helping people get better.....and I will do it all for free.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

I tried it. No effect whatsoever. Do not buy. It's just a placebo.


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

Kathleen M. said:


> They way they did it does seem a bit odd. However it isn't uncommon for businesses to incentivize people who like the product to give reviews or feedback. Even if it is just you get entered for a monthly drawing if you fill out the feedback form.
> 
> People who are very upset usually don't need any incentive other than the chance to vent and rant to tell you or anyone else about how terrible you are. People who love your service usually don't go out of their way to fill out the surveys or rate you.
> 
> That being said, most of the incentives are if you fill out the form at all. They don't say only if you give us a great review, and the please call us if you aren't satisfied could be done in a much better way that doesn't set off people's spidey senses.


Kathleen, I definitely agree with what you are saying. I've seen many companies do this kind of thing and, in Diarsoothe's case, it should change the wording a bit so it doesn't seem like it is trying to manipulate us. However, in regards to those who are asking if it has worked, my answer is still a no. Even after the bad episode I continued using it for another two weeks and I have not seen any change. I think maybe if your problems are more mild this may help. But this being exam week and all, I think the extra stress is just too much for Diarsoothe to handle. I am now trying Linda's calcium regimen and hopefully that may help.


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

Also, I still have most of the bottle left, and if anyone on here wants to try it out and see if it works for them just let me know. If you pay for shipping I'll just give it to you.


----------

